

Screencast for Learning Python and Data Science - mharrison
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/127250310/pycast-python-and-data-science-screencasts

======
hacym
In all honesty, just watching the intro video kind of makes me feel like these
videos aren't going to be interesting or engaging.

